# Existe los celulares con cargador solar



## amigo2007 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hola bueno he encontrado este video en esta pagina

YouTube - Groovy V: Solar Cell Phone Charger By Solar Style

sera cierto o solo es publicidad engañosa, me gustaria saber si es cierto, para empezar mi busqueda de este cargador, la tecnologia es interesante


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 12, 2007)

es muy posible que funcione ya qu ela bateria del celular acepta las tensiones idicadas con el amperaje indicado la fotocelula tiene que ser lo suficiente para poder cargar la bateria ya que cada fotocelula entrega 1.5v ellos publican ese aparatito que tiene 2 fotocelulas o sea 3v saludos


----------

